# Marine Structural Design Calculations



## محمد الاكرم (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام










The perfect guide for veteran structural engineers or for engineers just entering the field of offshore design and construction, Marine Structural Design Calculations offers structural and geotechnical engineers a multitude of worked-out marine structural construction and design calculations. Each calculation is discussed in a concise, easy-to-understand manner that provides an authoritative guide for selecting the right formula and solving even the most difficult design calculation.


Calculation methods for all areas of marine structural design and construction are presented and practical solutions are provided. Theories, principles, and practices are summarized. The concentration focuses on formula selection and problem solving. A "quick look up guide”, Marine Structural Design Calculations includes both fps and SI units and is divided into categories such as Project Management for Marine Structures Marine Structures Loads and Strength Marine Structure Platform Design and Geotechnical Data and Pile Design. The calculations are based on industry code and standards like American Society of Civil Engineers and American Society of Mechanical Engineers, as well as institutions like the American Petroleum Institute and the US Coast Guard. Case studies and worked examples are included throughout the book.


Calculations are based on industry code and standards such as American Society of Civil Engineers and American Society of Mechanical Engineers
Complete chapter on modeling using SACS software and PDMS software
Includes over 300 marine structural construction and design calculations
Worked-out examples and case studies are provided throughout the book
Includes a number of checklists, design schematics and data tables


http://www.freebookspot.es/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=718696


----------



## رمزة الزبير (22 أبريل 2015)




----------



## abu Habib (29 يوليو 2015)




----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------

